# Fluorite - Really??



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just don't get this tank. Not at all. It's the only tank I have with Fluorite and just doesn't produce the results of the other tanks. What is the secret with this substrate to get plants to grow well?

It is by far my least performing tank. Even my PFS tanks are doing better. High light, CO2 injection, EI dry fert dosing, 10hr photo period, weekly water changes. The plants grow like Aunt Jemima flows. And not slow growers either. Same plants in other tanks, I trim every week or so. Crypts barely propegate in here as well. I find it so odd considering it is supposed to be a "plant substrate".

Seriously contimplating getting rid of this for something else.

Trades anyone?


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

My fluorite works great....


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

My fluorite is useless for growing plants without substrate ferts. Are you using any?


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

me, I use not a stitch of substrate ferts. Crypts and others growing like crazy. Amazon sword turned into a monster and is currently flowering. I am using Fluorite Black (not the sand).


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

i also have black flourite and my plants are growing like weeds... i does with EI and have nothing added to the substrate.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

My flourite is at least 5 years old and grows crypts just fine. I've tried using substrate ferts at different times and never saw an improvement so, I just dose the water column.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

@james0816 & tuffgong- Could you possibly be using the Fluorite *sand*?


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Vancat2 said:


> me, I use not a stitch of substrate ferts. Crypts and others growing like crazy. Amazon sword turned into a monster and is currently flowering. I am using Fluorite Black (not the sand).


+1 on Flourite Black (not sand), I don't use substrate ferts, and I'm trimming pretty much weekly.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I have fluorite in several tanks. Fluorite red, black, black sand, and onyx. All of them require substrate ferts for me to really see good growth.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Which Fluorite do you have? Each has a varying nutrient composition. I've found that the Reds have higher amounts of iron and potassium than the dark kinds. And the darks have much higher levels of calcium and sodium. I've got black sand and I definitely noticed a change when I up'ed the potassium levels in my tank.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a combination of original and dark.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Given root tabs, different substrates don't seem to have much of an effect on plant growth. The only significant differences are aesthetic and ease of planting, as well as the CEC factor - its ability to absorb and store nutrients, which comes into play only when you begin under-fertilizing. Check this thread for something to think about regarding various substrates:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/76369-substrate-experiment-commercial.html


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I have the original flourite and it's kind of lack lustre. I don't think I will ever buy it for another tank as it is extremely silty and the people at Amazonia told me not to rinse it so I didn't... ugh mistake. I added gravel to hold it down and it kicks up every time I add or move plants. I haven't started any ferts because I am undecided as to what kind to use. My grasses to really well in it and the rotala and crypts I added recently seem to be doing well but I had 3 vals die.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Yikes, somebody told you not to rinse Flourite? That's the first thing that gets brought up with using the stuff, you MUST rinse it extremely thoroughly.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

how long has this tank been setup... My 20G has been setup for about 10 months now and plants actually seem to be growing better now then when i first set it up, even though the fish, plants and lighting time/amount have been the same..even after moving the plants around. (I'm using flourite)


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I've regretted taking that advice everyday since I bought the stuff! XD


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Kitty_Kitsch said:


> I've regretted taking that advice everyday since I bought the stuff! XD


The longer you leave it be, the more nutrients it will hold..eventually it'll 'clog' up...


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Or just use pool filter sand + six months of fish mulm + root tabs. As you'll no doubt notice, there is really no difference in the success you'll have.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I nearly forgot about this thread.

It's the Flourite Red. Like smallish gravel pieces if you will. Tank has been up for nearly a year now. No substrate ferts. Strictly EI in the water column.

It's funny because I just removed some dwarf sags that were dieing. The tank right beside it, I have sags spreading out like crazy. (just for comparison).


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Kitty_Kitsch said:


> I've regretted taking that advice everyday since I bought the stuff! XD


Well, no sense in beating yourself up about it now. It'll eventually work out in the end, just take time to settle and clear up. I'd recommend throwing some purigen in your filter to help clear up the water.


----------

